# Delivery schedules for a 679TAG



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

I just wonder if Swift can confirm the earliest available date for the above model to a customer ready to order now?! and why there would/could be a delay? thanks


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Cranhams have 3 in stock

LINK

We got our Bessacarr E789 which is the equivlent to a Swift 679 from there and we are pleased so far.

Richard...


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Kon Tiki 679 TAG*



RichardnGill said:


> Cranhams have 3 in stock
> 
> LINK
> 
> ...


thanks for that - i will be ringing them in the morning!x


----------

